# yurts



## slowsuki (Mar 7, 2006)

anybody know of someone that lives in a yurt, or seen one setup.thinking of getting one to live in.looking for advice from anyone that has any first hand knowledge.i've got lot's of info just looking for first hand accounts. a yurt is a big dome tent.


----------



## Sprig (Mar 7, 2006)

Argh! We have had yurts *hangs head*. They smell as good as the materials ya make them out of. A modern 'yuppie type' yurt with a decent floor and a nice small woodstove is a comfortable and efficient home (lotsa google stuff on 'em) that can be enjoyed for many years. A badly built, poorly misplaced one is a rodents best friend. I would not cherish the winter in a skin one on the steppes with anything I could not eat. jmho.


----------



## tek9tim (Mar 20, 2006)

yeah, there are a few up this way. Both ski areas I've worked at use them for outbuildings for certain things. Friend's dad lives in one. Has for like 9 years. Rocks the tipi in the summer, too. Another friend built one himself, then put it on a platform suspended between a few trees. All of the commercially made ones I've seen have been the same brand (can't remember right now) and seem to work out pretty well.


----------



## slowsuki (Mar 21, 2006)

thanks for info


----------

